# Serviced apartment cost



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely advisors,

I keep read and read all the posts. This is the great community. Hope I will have a chance to meet you when I move there.

I need some advice.

I got the quote for serviced apartment in discovery garden.

70k for 1br

60k for deluxe studio (has proper kitchen and more wardrobe compare with studio)

50k for studio

This price include daily cleaning and dewa.

What are ur view about price?

Is possible to do the negotiation? 1cheque, do only twice maid cleaning per week or etc.

How much that I should use for the negotiation? 5k/ 10k?

Do u have any suggestion place? I will work at jebel Ali free zone (near GAC).

I will go to work by taxi for first few month.

I am looking forward for your advice.
Have a nice day
Kind regards,
AE


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That's far too much. This was in Gulf News today:

gulfnews : Realty shock: 1bhk for 25,000



> A one-bedroom unit at International City is now offered for Dh25,000 (60 per cent off the peak) while a similar unit at the Discovery Gardens was being advertised this week for Dh35,000, down from its peak of about Dh75,000.


There's no way a 1 bedroom apartment needs cleaned every day, once a week should be enough, it's easy to hire someone for a couple of hours a week without a contract. DEWA should only be about 6,000 for a year. Perhaps the same for a cleaner a couple of hours a week, that's under 50,000 for what you've been quoted 70,000!


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, Gavtex.

This is really help. I will use as the base for the negotiation and explore the option for rent the room , hiring maid and dewa as well.

I do the count down to be there.

Thanks again.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It should also include TV Package, Internet and Air Con at that price.

Disco Gardens is a good location for Jebel Ali. Wait til you get here to look, there are plenty of apartments available.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think you are paying too much for the 'serviced apartment' concept which is nothing but a glorified 1 bed with furniture that you did not choose and maid service. You can sort out a flat yourself, in a nicer area and pay a daily maid if you wish. Even if you are going for something short term or want the convenience of 'serviced;, you can find a better deal in any of the hotel apartments in Al Barsha which would only d 5 or 10 mins to your commute to Jebel Ali.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can get a furnished studio next to The Metro Station in The Marina for 40k. Much nicer place to live and you can don't need a car. Still not far in a taxi to Jebel Ali.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks.. I will take more look when I go there.


----------

